# Manoir de Baron Rouge (BE)... Dec '14



## perjury saint (Dec 25, 2014)

*I've been gagging to see this one since it popped up over 12 months ago, but soon after it appeared it became a no go! Sealed!! 
Fast forward a year or so and it reappears!  Game on!!​*
* ...Manoir de Baron Rouge... ​*

https://flic.kr/p/ps5pi9https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/qcFF6rhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/qtVSNKhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/...
https://flic.kr/p/px85yEhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/qu3t72 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/qcDGfWhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/...
https://flic.kr/p/qcxVudhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/qcERqE https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/qcxVw7https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/...
https://flic.kr/p/qfNp4rhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/qcx8No https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/​
*As always... Thanks for lookin in... ​*


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 26, 2014)

That's an incredible building. Do you have any history on it?


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 26, 2014)

the first shot does it of me


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 26, 2014)

Snips86x said:


> That's an incredible building. Do you have any history on it?



*Nope... Sorry *


----------



## decker (Dec 26, 2014)

Love it ...!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 26, 2014)

Wow! what a treasure trove a great collection.


----------



## Big C (Dec 26, 2014)

Brilliant, as always.


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 26, 2014)

Every picture tells a story here. Great report.


----------



## banshee (Dec 26, 2014)

oh to know the history of that first picture ? great stuff


----------



## krela (Dec 27, 2014)

You never fail to impress. Thanks again.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 27, 2014)

Erm....wow!


----------



## LittleOz (Dec 27, 2014)

Fabulous. Shot #1 FTW


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 27, 2014)

That is a bit tasty! Fabulous shots Mr S


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 28, 2014)

Fantastic stuff Sir! Top shots


----------



## DJhooker (Dec 30, 2014)

awesome stuff, makes you wonder what explores in england would be like if there were no chavs and pikies!


----------

